# Food Safety News - 12/01/2021



## daveomak.fs (Dec 1, 2021)

*Letter From the Editor: What’s coming into focus for 2022*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 01, 2021 12:05 am
Opinion This time we’ve been living through reminds me of when I first started going to the movies. A simple technique they often used back then was to start with a blur on the screen that soon became a nice sharp image. That blur we’ve experienced during these pandemic days also, with time, becomes a... Continue Reading


*EU survey on herbs and spices finds fraud, dyes, extraneous material, allergen risks*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 01, 2021 12:03 am
A survey on herb and spice authenticity in Europe has found potential adulteration, illegal dyes and allergens. The work was overseen by DG SANTE, the European Commission’s health and safety body, and carried out in 21 EU member states, Switzerland and Norway. Technical support came from the Joint Research Centre, an agency that provides scientific... Continue Reading


*Testing points to cadmium as a problem for spinach*
By News Desk on Dec 01, 2021 12:02 am
The consumer protection group As You Sow claims it has new testing data showing cadmium, a non-essential heavy metal, in a range of spinach products.  Results from the extensive testing, prompted As You Sow to file legal notices under California’s Toxic Enforcement Act over more than 20 companies whose spinach products contain cadmium. Included in the notices were retailers... Continue Reading


*E. coli in lamb and flour prompts warning in Germany*
By News Desk on Dec 01, 2021 12:01 am
Findings of E. coli in lamb and flour has triggered a warning from German authorities. Basic rules of kitchen hygiene, such as using different cutting boards for raw meat and vegetables, should be followed. Proper cooking is one of the best ways to avoid food poisoning from E. coli. As part of zoonosis monitoring in... Continue Reading


*Inspection agency finds Listeria in goat cheese, prompting recall in Canada*
By News Desk on Nov 30, 2021 07:41 pm
Great Lakes Goat Dairy is recalling Great Lakes Goat Dairy brand “Herb & Garlic Goat Cheese” and “Aged Cheddar Goat Cheese” because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall was triggered by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency’s inspection activities, according to the recall notice posted by the agency. There is concern that consumers may have... Continue Reading


*State sampling finds Salmonella in tahini; company initiates nationwide recall*
By News Desk on Nov 30, 2021 07:21 pm
International Golden Foods Inc. (IGF) of Bensenville, IL, is recalling some of its Al kanater brand tahini because it has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella,  The product was distributed nationwide and is sold in 16-ounce jars. The jars are labelled “Al kanater Tahini” with lot codes printed on the jar. Product code, description,... Continue Reading


----------

